# Sticky  REVIEW: Syracuse Customs (Brewerton, NY)



## NHgranite (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a quick note to give *two thumbs up* to Steve at Syracuse Customs. An honest person with a real passion for the industry.

Keep him on your short list for good shops to do business with.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

yeah hes a great guy and installer.. sucks at go carting though


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*



SkizeR said:


> yeah hes a great guy and installer.. sucks at go carting though


leaves me behind all the time... lol.... but yes they are great guys willing to help anyone! Tom is one hell of a fabricator also!


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys ! We love to hear that


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

i just bought a DSP from them, To bad they are 3 and a half hours away or i would go pick it up.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> yeah hes a great guy and installer.. sucks at go carting though


I'll smoke anybody on go kart


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Syracuse Customs said:


> I'll smoke anybody on go kart


Idk man. I guess we'll have to see next time. Hopefully i get a good cart next time

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

Event at the end of January... That's worth 3 hours of driving!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*



turbo5upra said:


> Event at the end of January... That's worth 3 hours of driving!


Snowboarding :/


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

post up some pics of work and a more detailed review and i will sticky it


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll post up some pictures


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*



SkizeR said:


> Snowboarding :/


Come on over to Okemo in Vermont where i work, its snowing right now.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

We are hosting IASCA judges training Jan. 25th and 26th. If your interested go to the IASCA store and register


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

'56 chevy we did a while back
Sub Enclosure:


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

Very nice!!


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

Maxima we did a few months ago with JL Audio




























Amp rack and floor with Plexi etched





































With Lighting:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

DANG, you guys actually make me want to go with a build with flash in mind. Keep sharing these photos with us please.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

Hummer H2 enclosure with Motorized amp rack









































































Alot of polished aluminum work on this one


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Syracuse Customs_Central NY*

Outstanding work as always!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Figured it was time for another positive added to this. 

Steve and Syracuse Customs are terrific. Awesome, honest guy to deal with who stands behind his products 100%.


----------

